# Best 3D library for C?



## Eponasoft (Jul 15, 2009)

There are quite a few 3D libraries written with C in mind, and I wanted to get people's opinions on which one is the best. I'm looking for C-based libraries only; there are countless C++ 3D libraries, and I'm not asking about those since I already know about them (Ogre, Irrlicht, etc). I'm talking about libraries designed to be used in C without any wrappers.


----------



## blah (Jul 15, 2009)

Eponasoft said:
			
		

> There are quite a few 3D libraries written with C in mind, and I wanted to get people's opinions on which one is the best. I'm looking for C-based libraries only; there are countless C++ 3D libraries, and I'm not asking about those since I already know about them (Ogre, Irrlicht, etc). I'm talking about libraries designed to be used in C without any wrappers.



I think Mesa is written in C, and since it provides an OpenGL implementation, it's one of the best 3d libs IMHO 

HTH


----------



## Eponasoft (Jul 15, 2009)

Weird...the regular mesa isn't in the ports collection (just mesagl), and the mesa source fails at the configure step, complaining about a missing expat (although my system has it installed already).


----------



## adamk (Jul 15, 2009)

Mesa is in the graphics/libGL port.  You most likely have it installed already as I believe it is installed by the Xorg port.  Of course, if you have an nvidia card, there are separate GL libraries as part of the nvidia driver port.


----------

